# Newbie



## Mohammed Ra'ees (3/9/14)

Hey Guys.. New to the group..
I have been vaping for a while and like it.
I have been having issues with my Kangertech mini Protank 3, can anyone assist?
The glass (New Replacement) is lose and its flooding continuously.

Thanks,
Mohammed


----------



## bones (3/9/14)

Yo... Welcome. You wouldn't happen to have lost one of the o-rings that hold the glass into the round steel part?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mohammed Ra'ees (3/9/14)

Thanks for the response.

The one o ring is lose and apparently there should be another o ring on the under side of the mouth piece? Is that correct?
Can i just get an o ring from builders?


----------



## bones (3/9/14)

There should be to 0-rings at either end where the glass fits in. Don't know if builders sells these o-rings.


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/14)

Welcome to the forum @Mohammed Ra'ees 

I hope you enjoy your stay, we have great place here.

Sorry to hear about your issue on you Mpt3, but im sure one of the guys will help you find a solution!


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

Welcome to the forum @Mohammed Ra'ees


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## bones (3/9/14)

In before u get told to buy a Reo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

